# 100% Strength Knots



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Believe it or knot it's true! The Palomar Knot, Uni Knot, San Diego Jam Knot, World Fair Knot, Eye Crosser Knot and the Centauri Knot can be tied and achieve 100 % of line breaking strength.

I gained some inspiration from Captain Woody and decided to see if it could be done and the answer is yes. I base that answer on the tests I conducted. Each knot when modified held and the six foot leaders broke mid length every time. Ten tests with #60 Monofilament and ten tests with #80 monofilament and in each test the knots held and the leader broke. The leader length was six feet prior to tying Billfisher #250 snap swivels on each end using the same knots, one swivel snapped to #300 loop over fence post, other end swivel snapped to #300 loop and wrapped around wood dowel, pulled using body weight until leader failed.

It was easy to do, I tied each knot and pulled them up real tight (using a long tag line), followed that with four sets of over, then under half hitches(each half hitch pulled real tight). To make the knot look pretty it can be finished with a Risuto Knot. When tying these knots and testing them if a slight gap develops between the parent knot and the finishing half hitches the parent knot and the half hitches need to be pulled tighter.

If I had to give this series of knots a name, I would have to call it the Knot Woody Series. This is knot a joke and I'm knot kidding, I really did tie these knots and tested each one ten times using two different rated monofilament lines. Try them out or knot up to you, like them or knot up to you. Tight lines to all!


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

Knot strength can vary due to the diameter of the object tied to as well. I don't have specific numbers but I do know that 100lb mono tied to a 1000lb barrel swivel will break at the knot but it won't when tied to a 200-400lb swivel.


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

SD Jam knot has become my go to knot.
I use it and an improved Albright the most.


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Kim said:


> Believe it or knot it's true! The Palomar Knot, Uni Knot, San Diego Jam Knot, World Fair Knot, Eye Crosser Knot and the Centauri Knot can be tied and achieve 100 % of line breaking strength.
> 
> I gained some inspiration from Captain Woody and decided to see if it could be done and the answer is yes. I base that answer on the tests I conducted. Each knot when modified held and the six foot leaders broke mid length every time. Ten tests with #60 Monofilament and ten tests with #80 monofilament and in each test the knots held and the leader broke. The leader length was six feet prior to tying Billfisher #250 snap swivels on each end using the same knots, one swivel snapped to #300 loop over fence post, other end swivel snapped to #300 loop and wrapped around wood dowel, pulled using body weight until leader failed.
> 
> ...


Kim,

You ever thought about opening a Knot Museum or a Knot Labratory? 

You have done so many of these tests that you need to invest in the machines. Glad Woody got you on the straight and narrow. I don't think I could have taken many more of those 'woe of failure' posts that you were so famous for.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

It would knot have happened if it hadn't been for all the guidance, good advice and friendly camaraderie I got here on the forum when I was asking for some help to solve a problem.


----------

